# Show off your bunny's home!



## droporain (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi Everyone!
I've just been informed that my bun's cage should be larger... our problem is he is litterbox trained to pee but doesn't like to poop in the box (we have a wire floor with plastic tray). He is a fuzzy lop so I need a system that will keep him from stepping/sitting in his poop. How is everyone keeping the floor clean??? If you have any ideas please tell! And if you have any pics of your bun's home I'd love to see them!!!


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 7, 2012)

my condo:






how my litter boxes are set up (info on how to build the grid can be found here, about 1/3 of the way down the page) - http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=53690&forum_id=93 ):





attached pens (set up over a tarp)... disregard the air mattress in there, lol, I'd just woken up from sleeping with the bunnies when I took the pic:





is your bunny fixed? sometimes that helps with the stray poops... having it set up so your bunny can eat hay while in the litter box is also a great way to make sure most of the poop ends up where you want it. for stray poops in the condo, I use a little whisk broom; for stray poops in their pen I just sweep it.


----------



## jap08m (Oct 7, 2012)

Mine don't always like to poop in the box. I give it usually 2-4 days depending on how much poop before I vacuum their cage with a 1 gallon shop vac that has been a life saver


----------



## droporain (Oct 7, 2012)

Wow Jennifer! You have VERY lucky bunnies! It's a rabbit mansion!!! Spike is not neutered, and we have only recently been really trying to get him to actually eat his hay. He has had it available for the last year or so but he doesn't like it. We've even moved on into gourmet stuff from the vet but he just throws it out of his litter box (paper pellets). Thanks for sharing the pics really amazing and a great idea of having multiple boxes!


----------



## droporain (Oct 7, 2012)

Oh wow I bet buns love the carpet! I do have a shop vac... Great idea!!! And I'm truthfully relieved to hear the vaccumming doesnt have to be a several times daily activity. I can't believe how extensive your habitats are, I'm sending my bun over to visit


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 7, 2012)

*droporain wrote: *


> Wow Jennifer! You have VERY lucky bunnies! It's a rabbit mansion!!! Spike is not neutered, and we have only recently been really trying to get him to actually eat his hay. He has had it available for the last year or so but he doesn't like it. We've even moved on into gourmet stuff from the vet but he just throws it out of his litter box (paper pellets). Thanks for sharing the pics really amazing and a great idea of having multiple boxes!


I've got one big box on the second floor of the condo, a smaller one on the first and third floors and a fourth (big) one out in the pen, lol... I've got young bunns who aren't spayed yet, so I figured more boxes would make them less likely to have accidents in their nice condo  (also gives me places to toss a bit of a different kind of hay as a treat - they eat mostly alfalfa because they're < 7 mos, but I also have timothy, oat, orchard grass, meadow and botanical hays that I feed them sometimes)

I clean the big boxes every couple days and the little ones 1-2x a week (I wait until they've been peed in at least a time or two - they mostly just poop in the little boxes and do their peeing in the big ones)

oxbow has a really nice early cut oat hay you might try - it smells and tastes quite different from other hays and my bunns prefer it over other grass hays.


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 7, 2012)

Agnes condo is from this company. We have the purple one on the homepage except with steps instead of ramps:


http://wonderlandcages.com/WONDERLAND_CAGES_GUINEA_PIG.html

You can build NIC cages for alot cheaper than buying them but it just worked for us. 

I use baby blankets in her condo and for the stray poops I just scoop up the blankets and shake them outside. I can easily throw them in the washer too.

There are more pics of her cage under my blog too.


----------



## mdith4him (Oct 7, 2012)

This video shows our NIC cage set up. It's a few months old, so we've changed a few things since then, but it's fairly similar. It's two separate cages since our lone bunny (Nibbles) isn't bonded to the other two.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_d2B89xYFCI&list=UUNzxrqd0oYVo50SUMijqxTw&index=33&feature=plcp[/ame]


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 7, 2012)

*mdith4him wrote: *


> This video shows our NIC cage set up. It's a few months old, so we've changed a few things since then, but it's fairly similar. It's two separate cages since our lone bunny (Nibbles) isn't bonded to the other two.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_d2B89xYFCI&list=UUNzxrqd0oYVo50SUMijqxTw&index=33&feature=plcp


That's not a cage - that's a maze! Love it! and it looks like the buns do to!


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 7, 2012)

A bunny's poo should really be no big deal -- dry and clean. Having stray poos around the cage isn't unusual and shouldn't be a problem. Even if they sit on it, it shouldn't stick or anything.

You mentioned having a hard time getting him to eat his hay. What else is he eating? Many rabbits will be more likely to eat more hay if they don't get too many pellets. Also, I know my rabbits like it refreshed often. By evening, they still have hay in their litter box but won't eat it. If I put fresh stuff on top, then they get all excited and eat away.

If he starts eating the hay in his box, that should encourage him to do most of his poos in the box.

Here are a couple of my past cages. The smaller NIC cage was just a temporary cage while I was bonding and had to keep them separate. 





*



*





*
*


----------



## Troller (Oct 7, 2012)

Here's Conan's place. 




[/url]
Photo Oct 04, 7 42 36 PM by Trollered, on Flickr[/img]




[/url]
Photo Oct 04, 7 43 02 PM by Trollered, on Flickr[/img]

It's a 3w by 5l by 4h NIC cage. The litterbox is a cement mixer which he seems pretty happy with. It's fairly large so he's never really on the used litter for long before I change it in three days. 

Oh, and the bottom floor is a rubber horse stall mat which I like, but sometimes its tricky to clean the stuck on poop. Otherwise regular cleaning is great.


----------



## droporain (Oct 7, 2012)

You all have very lucky bunnies! These are great! I'm only concerned about the poops cuz Spike hasn't been eating his cecos, can't tell is he eats them at all but been to the vet and his tummy xray looks ok. it's jut smelly and makes a mess. I will def try more varieties of hay... His pellet bowl is never empty so that likely does have something to do with it. Thanks for the pics and tips! Definately will use a vacuum and rubber mat! I'm excited... Have to do housekeeping daily, so only having to clean even every other day would be a dream.


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 7, 2012)

The House Rabbit Society recommends no more than 1/4 to 1/2 cup of pellets per day for a 5lb rabbit. Eating lots of hay is more important than eating lots of pellets. Some even say 1/8 cup per day is fine for pellets. I give mine their pellets once per day. They eat them up and they don't get anymore til the same time next day. I refresh their hay twice per day and so they eat that readily.


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 8, 2012)

*droporain wrote: *


> You all have very lucky bunnies! These are great! I'm only concerned about the poops cuz Spike hasn't been eating his cecos, can't tell is he eats them at all but been to the vet and his tummy xray looks ok. it's jut smelly and makes a mess. I will def try more varieties of hay... His pellet bowl is never empty so that likely does have something to do with it. Thanks for the pics and tips! Definately will use a vacuum and rubber mat! I'm excited... Have to do housekeeping daily, so only having to clean even every other day would be a dream.


how old is he? my lop used to leave cecals all over the place as a baby, but now that she's about 19 weeks old, I only find maybe 1 a week. I recently switched from fleece lining on the condo floors to this vinyl runner because they were ripping at the fleece and occasionally peeing on it (usually over the side of the box). makes it very easy to clean even if a cecal gets squished!











(pointy side down, of course... I unrolled it a bit in part of their pen for a few days before I actually cut it to see if they minded standing on it and they didn't)


----------



## Orrac1e (Oct 9, 2012)

*Picks jaw off ground* Amazing!!! it looks like on of those mega playlands for children. Even *i* want to get on it! :biggrin:


----------



## Ashley B (Oct 24, 2012)

@Blue Eyes. : 

That cage is great!! it not look like it takes up a lit of room and it does not look crowed inside either !! love it!


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 24, 2012)

*Ashley B wrote: *


> @Blue Eyes. :
> 
> That cage is great!! it not look like it takes up a lit of room and it does not look crowed inside either !! love it!


:thanks:


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 24, 2012)

*droporain wrote: *


> Hi Everyone!
> I've just been informed that my bun's cage should be larger... our problem is he is litterbox trained to pee but doesn't like to poop in the box (we have a wire floor with plastic tray). He is a fuzzy lop so I need a system that will keep him from stepping/sitting in his poop. How is everyone keeping the floor clean??? If you have any ideas please tell! And if you have any pics of your bun's home I'd love to see them!!!


Haven't seen you on the forum for awhile. How's your project going?

I was thinking that if the NIC cages are intimidating, the x-pens are real versatile as well. Some members above have used a combination of NIC and x-pen. 

Here's a photo of using an x-pen only as a cage. If you're concerned about flooring with your buns messy cecos, you could use a sheet of linoleum instead.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Oct 24, 2012)

Jennifer--I want to live in your bunnies' house! It is incredible! You've thought of everything.


----------



## hokankai (Oct 24, 2012)

And for when I'm gone, they get an xpen run attached for running around


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 24, 2012)

*katherine at sacred stories wrote: *


> Jennifer--I want to live in your bunnies' house! It is incredible! You've thought of everything.



aww, thanks! I try to do the best I can for my little babies - they mean so much to me! I can't wait until I can finally let them back into their beloved condo - the poor things have been locked out of it because of their spays 

I got them a new, larger hammock that they haven't gotten to test out, too!


----------



## ldoerr (Oct 24, 2012)

Here is my girls cage. It is a 3.5Lx2Wx2H. 




.
It has a 3.5x1 shelf in it 1 cube up. The girls seem to like it.


----------



## patches2593 (Oct 26, 2012)

How do u post pictures???


----------



## ldoerr (Oct 26, 2012)

Just looked at my picture again and it appears that the shelf is just shy of 1 cube up. O well.


----------

